# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Điểm danh đi

## culitruong

Tạo cái box tào lao cho a/e chém, vài hôm mod xóa nhá.

1/Culitruong: chúc nền kỹ thuật Việt Nam phát triển ngày càng vượt xa......Cambuchia

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

ố là là, cho em test  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoangmobiado

Chào Quang anh đây....

----------


## Khoa C3

Em chào các bác  :Wink: . Bác nào làm cái logo đi.

----------


## ghoang

Thử xem có viết bài được không

----------


## Luyến

Luyến chào ace.

----------


## ga_cnc

Chú Quảng qua bên mục mua bán mà test nhé

----------


## Luyến

Gà cnc có phải của bác phúc không nhỉ.

----------


## ga_cnc

Dạ không phải ạ ^^

----------


## Luyến

> Dạ không phải ạ ^^


Bác lấy nick này sẽ nhầm với nick của phúchnd bên điện tử việt nam.

----------


## Ledngochan

Em vào đây giao lưu học hỏi. Các bác sang đây rồi nhớ các bác quá. Các bác đừng phân biệt Bắc Trung Nam nhé, em buồn lắm.

----------


## henrynguyen

Thành viên thứ 65 xin chào các bạn.

----------


## ahdvip

Ông anh Culi này rồi đường nào bài viết của ổng chẳng nhiều vô số kể, chưa gì đã thấy 7 rồi đó.^^
Chào các anh em nhé.

----------


## kametoco

chào các bác e là Songoku đến từ Japan^^

----------


## ga_cnc

@Bác Luyến: Bác Phúc giờ lên pro rùi, chắc không dùng nick gà này nữa đâu, em thấy em dùng là hợp lý nhất hihi, nhưng nếu bác Phúc muốn giữ nick thì em sẽ gửi lại cho bác ấy, anh em cả mà, vui vẻ là chính thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vân Du

Bên này đông vui quá cho em tham gia với.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Chào Quang anh đây....


hix, anh nào đây @@ em ứ biết  :Frown: ( , cho em số đt nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Chú Quảng qua bên mục mua bán mà test nhé


lại bác nào nữa đây  :Frown: ( . hix,

----------


## phonglepk

miền trung cũng tham gia được các bác nhỉ..

----------


## Nam CNC

Em xuất hiện đây, con buôn lẻ tẻ đây hehehe, mong các bác đều vui vẻ, chẳng ai phân biệt bắc hay trung hay nam hay thậm chí thế giới luôn, chỉ mong các bác đọc và hiểu là vui rồi. Chừng nào thấy nickname Xuân Tùng đây ta..... anh em mong bác lắm á, ở thế giới thì mọi người phản đối nhưng ở đây anh em đều như nhau cả mà.... Bác Xuân Tùng nhớ viết bài nhiều để lên thành viên cấp cao nhé.

----------


## CBNN

em BRVT ,lót gạch  ngồi ngóng . bác nào ở BRVT thì giao lưu nhé !

----------


## hoangmobiado

BRVT ak. Chủ nhật nào cũng về đó nè bác.

----------


## Lenamhai

Khổ ghê già cả rồi nên làm cái gì cũng khó, reg cái nick mãi mà 3 ngày mới được vì say nhiều hơn tỉnh. kekek bây giờ đã có chỗ để chém tiếp rồi

----------


## CBNN

vậy ha bác Hoang ? cuoi tuần về thăm nhà hay du lịch tắm biển?

----------


## haopvpw

Ô la la! Chào tất cả!

----------


## ngthha

Bạc Liêu chào cả nhà... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CNC24H.COM

E viết tiếp toppic này nhé. Em rất vui được gặp các bác ở đây, em cũng mong góp sức mình để diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển.

----------

